# Please share your experience with laser removal for stretch marks Cost & Area



## sarahMacadams (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi there. I've been lurking around this sub for a while and found some really helpful advice. I read the sidebar/FAQ regarding stretchmarks and considered the laser treatment. Before doing a professional consultation and looking around for a dermatologist, I was wondering if anyone has any personal experience with laser treatment that they are willing to share or answer some questions.
I understand prices varies between clinics and that I won't get a quote without a consultation, but I was wondering if anyone can tell me about their expenses on laser therapy and the reduction percentage of stretch marks.
Can you see significant results after 1 treatment or do you need to follow through the recommended 4-5 treatments? How are each treatment cost usually determined by the dermatologist (per square inch, severity)?
Is pulse dye laser the most recent technology in terms of laser treatment? Does it affect/destroy hair follicles and hyperpigmented skin? Which body areas were treated?
For me, my concerned areas are my butt/hips/legs down to my knees. I have somewhat fair complexion, tight skin, and toned legs (from working out). My stretch marks are mostly white and indented and I would like to reduce their appearance.
Also, are there any recommended clinics/dermatologists for this treatment? I move back and forth between Dubai and Abu Dhabi Area/UAE. i got Recommendation and also get search result on Google for DubaiLaserTreatment clinic let me know if any of you guyz have experience this clinic or you can tell me from there webpage that they are reliable or not here m sharing their stretch mark Treatment Page :
*Stretch Marks Treatment in Dubai, Abu Dhabi & Sharjah - Mark Removal*
Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I haven't really found any anecdotes/personal experiences with laser treatment for stretch marks and would like some insight from people's perspectives. Thanks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2017)

(Moved to Skin and Bodycare.)


----------



## Esraa Sheta (Sep 24, 2019)

I tried The Bio-oil for stretch marks, it is very effective for removing scars and age signs. I used it in the evening as it is the best time for the skin to absorb the cream. My skin is beautiful and healthy after trying it, it is like magic!

PROS Of Bio-oil:

 Hypoallergic ingredients
Anti-scar oil
Suitable for all skin types
Great moisturizer
Fast results
CONS Of Bio-oil:

 Oily feel when the application
It is cost-effective for removing age signs. It reduces stretch marks on legs, belly and mostly everywhere.  It is the best selling product for stretch marks in over 18 countries and got 224 skincare awards. It improves the health of your skin in general. There are many stretch marks creams on the market, choose high-quality stretch marks creams and make sure you are applying it as directed to get the best results.


----------



## Maisie Chad (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi! I'd recommend checking out the option of chemical peels or laser treatments to get rid of your stretch marks since they're an effective way of making sure they're gone. There's the option of PRP and microneedling as well, if you're not particularly squeamish when it comes to needles and injections. Dr. Neel Bector in Toronto is a great option to check out if you're thinking of getting any such procedures done for yourself! Here's a link to his consultation page for stretch mark treatments if you want to check it out


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

I can see that this is an old post. So, let me ask you first if you had your stretch marks removed already and how was it? I would make some recommendations if you have not done anything yet. Thanks!


----------



## OnieCollins (Apr 25, 2022)

don't have experience about laser but for remove stretch mark naturally try any x brand stretch mark removal cream btw I Used Stretch Mark Removal Of Dermalmd Brand daily after the shower to prevent stretch marks during my pregnancy. Both my mother and sister have terrible stretch marks as a result of their pregnancies. After using this stretch mark serum I am so glad to say I don’t have a single stretch mark. I ended up having an emergency c-section at 38 weeks due to Hurricane Michael. I’ve used this product on my c-section scar and, after 3 weeks, can hardly see the incision line. I’m so glad I used this product and would definitely recommend!!


----------

